# CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad & Date and Time not set



## Prince Sinha (Nov 13, 2010)

Whenever I turn my computer on then a message displays that
*CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad* Please press F4 to run setup
*CMOS Date and Time not set *
  I am struggling by this problem from 9 months. I checked all BIOS configuration and I found no problems. I even formatted all drives 3 times then also this problem persists. One day I noticed that after turning off the system and again turning it on the time resets to its default company manufacture time. But when I remove the plug from the socket without turning it off then the computer time is not disturbed.
              I hove that you will take further action to get me out of this problem.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 14, 2010)

change CMOS cell. cost Rs 15


----------

